# Halloween Dinner Tables



## moony_1

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-also-had-ham-cheese-mummies-bit-lunch-d.html

Not much but it was for my Halloween play group for my boys and their friends (most were under five) something quick and simple but festive!


----------



## Halloween Scream

I love seeing everyone's party tables! Here's my main table (entrees, chips/dips, etc.), minus a few things that hadn't come out yet:









Butler's pantry with hot entrees:









Dessert table (with flash off to show the green hue):


----------



## witchy poo

I can't find the pics I took of the dining table, I think I took some. It had black china (bought at Big Lots) and a spiderweb tablecloth. I will make sure I take some this year.


----------



## KellyC

This is last year's set up before the food was laid out.








pumpkin whoopie pies at the alter of yum








layered dip

Hard to see, but I try to layer things, put boxes under the table cloth and have food and decorations at different levels. It makes it more eye pleasing and shows off your hard work.


----------



## pinkie1205

All the treats look yummy! I definitely want to make whoopie pies


----------



## KellyC

http://pinterest.com/pin/278941770639822579/

These were easy to do


----------



## MissMandy

I love threads like this! Here's all the food pix from my party last year.


----------



## Lisaloo

Didn't get very good pictures, but here's a general idea.


----------



## witchymom

not the greatest pics but heres some from my daughters halloween/bday party last year

the backdrops are used to hide the back door, pantry and shelves


----------



## Tannasgach

This was my spread for the Witches Tea Party; you can't see the food real close but it was basically finger sandwitches (turkey, shrimp salad and spookcumber/scream cheese), "cauldron cups" (mushrooms stuffed with spinach/artichoke, mini quiches, pepperjack/apricot tartlets, green fruit tray with key slime dip, pumpkin mousse in phyllo cups, chocolate mice and I also had a spice kitty litter cake and witch finger cookies (not shown):









and these were the menu cards:


----------



## Lisaloo

Love those frogs, Tanna!


----------



## KellyC

from 2 years ago-


----------



## moony_1

I'm envious for all te SPACE you all seem to have for your layouts! We live in a duplex and the living room and dining area are one room so we really only have room for one table and then use the counter tops. This year I may be hauling in an extra folding table though


----------



## witchymom

moony_1 said:


> I'm envious for all te SPACE you all seem to have for your layouts! We live in a duplex and the living room and dining area are one room so we really only have room for one table and then use the counter tops. This year I may be hauling in an extra folding table though


LOL i don't have any space! wish i did!!!


----------



## moony_1

witchymom said:


> LOL i don't have any space! wish i did!!!


join me in my envy! Hahahaha


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Oh yeah, this is what I'm talking about. Some great pictures and displays. I shouldn't have read this on an empty stomach.  Keep them coming and thanks for the input!


----------



## Spookybella977

I LOVEEEEE all of your displays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Halloween Scream...."werewolf balls" thats hilarious... I might make some this year! LOL 
WitchyPoo I love your glass and brain cupcakes!!!
MissMandy Loveeeee the Pumpkin vomitting dip!!! LOL
LisaLoo everything looks so pretty!!! 

Everyones displays are awesome!!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Admittedly, not MY party tables- but one can dream!


----------



## krnlmustrd

I don't yet have a formal dining room setup, but here is my breakfast room:









And a table in my sun room:









Desserts set up in the Kitchen:









Candy table by the door:









And the bar (featuring my favorite Red Rum):


----------



## witchymom

to the person who sent me an email asking about my eyes backdrop - its technically a tablecloth. i got it from a thrift store, but i believe it is walmart or dollar general that sold it originally. 

i tried to reply to you but you don't accept messages on here and you have some sort of spam block filter something on your email where you only accept mail from approved people and i don't jump through hoops to reply to emails.... 

so, theres your answer....hope it helps


----------



## witchymom

krnlmustrd said:


> I
> 
> 
> Candy table by the door:
> 
> View attachment 119760


Those flowers and candle look awfully familiar LOL


----------



## krnlmustrd

witchymom said:


> Those flowers and candle look awfully familiar LOL


Yes, thank you Witchymom, my very first Secret Reaper. I LOVE them. 

Here's another shot of the candy table with your bloody shipping boxes put to good use too.









Sorry for the thread detour...


----------



## witchymom

haha awesome  

we now return you to your originally scheduled topic....


----------



## Spookybella977

I just saw this on Pottery Barn's website and it reminded me of this thread!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samhainschimera

That PB table is to die for!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Feel free to keep adding!


----------



## kloey74

These are so much fun to look at. I wish I was having a party.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I wanted to bump this to everyone's attention. There's some pretty good tablescape ideas here. Is there any way to keep this thread alive and add to it this year? I'm thinking of doing an elegant outdoor dinner party and could really use some ideas.

Here's an inspirational photo I might try to re-create:


----------



## HexMe

Last year for our anniversary (Oct 6th) my husband and I had a candelit dinner under our old apple tree. It felt sort of Halloween-ish because it was cool, crisp weather and the trees were beginning to change, plus I used some of our Halloween dishes and flatware. That night is one of my most fond memories, especially because we no longer own that property. Oh, and the cake is blue because our wedding cake was blue, we do that every year.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Cool lanterns and very nice setting. I forgot all about this thread and I started it.


----------



## Serpentia

there are many interesting and cool setups here, so far HexMe is winning the thread, I love every last thing about her setup.


----------



## VampKat

Spookybella977 said:


> View attachment 119895
> 
> 
> I just saw this on Pottery Barn's website and it reminded me of this thread!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!


Pottery Barn has fantastic tables to try to mimic. I am gonna be stalking the site for one of the drink dispensers this year


----------



## im the goddess

WOW! thanks for the photos everyone.


----------



## c910andace

These pictures are all inspirational. So beautiful.


----------



## chromachord

I am sure I took better pictures (with food on the table!), but I can't find them.  Oh well, potato quality day shot of my party set up. 

10262013(009) by chromachord, on Flickr


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I'm going to post a couple pictures from past parties, but I have to wait for my computer to get fixed. I'm so glad this thread is getting new life! I want to see new table settings from everybody!


----------



## HexMe

This year I intend to have a small Halloween dinner party at last! I've been collecting special dishes, flatware, and glassware for years just for the occasion. We just moved and the house is in disarray but as soon as I get my dining room squared away I intend to do a "dress rehearsal" of my tablescape. When I do I'll be sure to post pics to this thread, but in the mean time if anyone has any inspiring pics to post I'd love to see them!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

These pictures are really cool. It takes you right into the house like you're at the Halloween party now.


----------



## chocolatemice

The most frustrating thing about my party last year was that somehow my camera sd card got corrupted and ate pretty much all of the pictures I took of our setup. Here's a potato quality pic taken during the party that sort of shows our tablescape. I don't even know if attaching the picture is worth it! But here it is regardless:









We had:
~chocolate covered Red Velvet & Kahlua cake mice 
~almond cookie fingers with raspberry dipping sauce
~jalapeno bacon deviled eggs
~bloody raspberry brie
~pistachio & cream cheese encrusted eyeballs (aka green grapes)
~graveyard cupcakes
~mummy wrapped weenies
~a pumpkin vomiting Buffalo chicken wing dip
~flayed skin slices (salami and prosciutto)

plus a few non-creepy / non-themed things like cheese slices, celery sticks, chips, etc. 

I was in such a rush last year; everyone loved it (or if they didn't, they kept it to themselves) but I felt it could have been better. I'm really looking forward to have more time and up my tablescape game this year. ^_^

Last year I was vetoed on doing a meat face because it was "too gross", but my roommate has come around and now thinks it's an awesome idea muahaha.


----------



## celipops

I get soo caught up in the Party, I never remember to take pictures. 
I'm trying to get better - I love looking at everyone's displays and food, its very inspiring!

These are the only table photos I found so far of Last years Scary Tales Party -


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Celipops, I really like how the the framed pictures look on the table! I also like the Halloween lantern lights. That's why I wanted to revive this thread! Nice ideas to keep in mind. Chocolatemice, I love the anatomical chart hanging on your wall. Here's a few old party table set ups of mine. Sorry they're so big, but I don't know how to reduce them.








Here's our boo bar:







This was the appetizer table:


----------



## Kelloween

great thread! Inspiration! thanks everyone for pictures!


----------



## celipops

Thank you ! I love the pick your poison bar set ups 
I have to work on that. My bar area is pretty plain.


----------



## JennWakely

my 1






st party


----------



## mayleth

2013 Mad Hatter Tea Party place settings. The scones, cookies, sandwiches, etc... all went on the stacked plates. It was potluck style and these were taken before guests arrived.

plastic spiders were glued to fishing line and strings of them were hung from the chandelier over the table.... I think they show up in one of the photos.


















2011 Punch bowl (pre-party)


----------



## booswife02

I have a Halloween Dining Board on my pintetest that has all of my favorite set ups. The pinterest link is at the bottom. 

But here are a few of my favs. 
I love the idea of hanging the branches from the ceiling and hanging rustic lanterns around 

The second pic I love the hanging witch hats! I also love the witch dolls on the table.


----------



## booswife02

I love the skelly in the chips. You can get these yard Skellys on Halloween clearance really cheap. 
In the last pic I never thought of putting table runners widthwise on the table. The runners become the place mats. Just thought that was cool


----------



## WitchyWolf

This looks Amazing!!


----------



## WitchyWolf

WOW! I cant wait to have my own place to do this with


----------



## Paint It Black

Here's ours from last year. I really enjoyed mixing in some spooky lenticulars in with our family portraits above the buffet table.


----------



## GiggleingGhost

Great pics!!!! I love to have my food in several different 'stations' around the house too. It makes the food more interesting and people like to graze from place to place. More pics please!! Lol


----------



## JennWakely

thats a good idea, to have food all over. that way everyone doesn't cram into one room.


----------



## Danny-Girl

My table 2013


----------



## Tannasgach

Here's mine (halfway eaten) for the Witch's Inn 2013-


----------



## Haunted Nana

Tannasgach said:


> This was my spread for the Witches Tea Party; you can't see the food real close but it was basically finger sandwitches (turkey, shrimp salad and spookcumber/scream cheese), "cauldron cups" (mushrooms stuffed with spinach/artichoke, mini quiches, pepperjack/apricot tartlets, green fruit tray with key slime dip, pumpkin mousse in phyllo cups, chocolate mice and I also had a spice kitty litter cake and witch finger cookies (not shown):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these were the menu cards:


Everything looks(sounds) yummy and the froggys are cute.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

Wow, These all look great! This year I finally bought a Halloween tablecloth and they had a purple table runner too. The ceiling in my kitchen is painted purple so, naturally, I had to buy it. I can't wait to put them out....August is still too early, right?


----------



## Surfbeatnik

A few years ago, at our circus themed Halloween Party entitled "Big Top of Terror", one of our guests brought a dessert called Cat Box Cake...complete with twisted and formed tootsie rolls...it was delicious! Note the scared black cat standing guard over the cake!


----------



## portia319

We always have a dinner party for 13 people. My table generally looks the same and I add a few details depending on the party theme. My theme this particular year was the Movies hence the popcorn place settings.


----------



## ichasiris

Portia that is gorgeous, for reals.









Here is the only picture I have of my party 2 years ago. I didn't have a very good phone and just simply didn't think to take pictures! This was a crazy potluck and the food took up so much room and my tiny table, I usually have a few tables in the apartment for food access. Haha. I love how one of my friends just brought a bucket of KFC as his contribution, I was so impressed and laughed so hard, love it.









I've always got plenty of candy on hand too though and place these buckets randomly in the apartment, although I think I need to take it easy this year, LOL.









And this one isn't from a Halloween party, but a month after my Halloween party I have a wine and cheese party and it just show to go you that food always dominates the table, I have no room for decor! I'm just going to have to decorate the walls more I suppose


----------



## PMTT

Here is one. Can't figure out how to post more than 1 per post


----------



## PMTT




----------



## ichasiris

OMG, the sausage intestines are amazing!!! Awesome awesome awesome idea!!! Lol. Love it.


----------



## PMTT

LOL! Thanks! I loved it as well and plan on doing it again this year!


----------



## GiggleingGhost

PMTT said:


> View attachment 211183
> View attachment 211184
> 
> View attachment 211185
> View attachment 211186



Wow oh wow!! What a fantastic pile of gross goodies!!!! Impressive . . . I bow to thee . . . now can you help me up? 

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## Eviejenn

I LOVE the shattered glass cupcakes! Does anyone have a link to the recipe?


----------



## chocolatemice

Eviejenn said:


> I LOVE the shattered glass cupcakes! Does anyone have a link to the recipe?


It's from Martha -- http://www.marthastewart.com/856109/broken-glass-cupcakes

She really has some of the best Halloween ideas. Ten years ago I never thought I'd be such a Martha fan. ^_^


----------



## PMTT

I can post all my recipes next week! Crazy now with back to school stuff!


----------



## Eviejenn

Thanks for the link chocolatemice! I just printed off the recipe.


----------



## QueenHalloween

Here is a pic of our Boo-fet. Since all the walls in our small kitchen are white, we absolutely had to put up a scene setter. They really make a big difference!


----------



## PMTT

A few more pics from Halloween 2012:


----------



## corby

*Office Conference Room*

I found a lot of inspiration from this thread last year, so thought I would finally post pics. (This is my first time posting pics, so I'll accept any help/tips on how to do make them smaller) I did decorate my small apartment with the same theme (Universal Classic Monsters) last year, but my big creative outlet was a large conference room at work for the pot-luck lunch. The idea was a table in a spooky forest type setting and watching the classic Frankenstein, Wolfman, & Dracula.

The pictures are from a phone and not the best, but they do give a feel for the room.


----------



## chromachord

Great setups, Corby and PMTT!


----------



## PMTT

This was 2013


----------



## c910andace

Everything looks delicious. There are so many fun and creative ideas.

I really hope that this thread keeps alive! These are such lovely glimpses into your parties and spreads!


----------



## The Stalk

Way to go PMTT and corby! Everything looks great. I'm jealous you get to do that at work, corby!


----------



## HexMe

These are some pics of our trick or treat station from last year. We did this for our open house for our friends who have kids. Treats included: orange soda, root beer, candy drizzled popcorn, M&M's, gumballs, rock candy pops, swirl lollipops, chocolate dipped pretzel rods, bags of assorted funsize candy, Jelly Belly beans, candy corn cauldrons, glitter spider rings, bags of cobwebs, play dough, note pads, pencils, coloring books, and hand sanitizers.


----------



## matrixmom

ok hex me - this looks like something out of HGTV. Beautifully executed. Wow.


----------



## spookydave

beautiful set up HexMe, this is the look most of us try to achieve, and you nailed it!!


----------



## HexMe

Those are the best compliments I've ever received, thank you SO much guys!


----------



## a_granger

Oh wow. I just saw this thread on the whats new tab, Hexme you can come over and set up my Halloween table any time. This looks so fantastic and professional just wow!!


----------



## a_granger

Corby,
I really, really like this set up with the old black and white horror films at the back/front? of the room. What a great way to feature the classic monster theme.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Love this table! The beautiful vases with black flowers and all your yummy treats! Well done!


----------



## CHEFJULI

a_granger your pinterest link doesn't work. Is it still active?


----------



## a_granger

I changed a few things last month and forgot to update it here. It should work now though. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## HexMe

You guys are so nice, thank you so much!


----------



## McBernes

PMTT, I am not at all ashamed to admit that I would happily park myself in front of that "cannibal" tray of ribs and sausage with a loaf of Italian bread and go to town! It looks so cool and delicious!


----------



## mamadada

HexMe do you have those pics ion Pinterest? Fabulous job!


----------



## PMTT

McBernes said:


> PMTT, I am not at all ashamed to admit that I would happily park myself in front of that "cannibal" tray of ribs and sausage with a loaf of Italian bread and go to town! It looks so cool and delicious!


LOL! Thank you!!!


----------



## punkpumpkin

Our tables from last year. I would love to do more with them this year if money allows. Because I have to set up at a friends house I can't always go as over the top as I'd like.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

Punkpumpkin that looks awesome! What is in the baked pumpkin? It looks delicious!


----------



## punkpumpkin

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> Punkpumpkin that looks awesome! What is in the baked pumpkin? It looks delicious!


It was a very simple recipe I got from a friend. mixture of brie, apples, sugar and gran manier. He gave me a very vague recipe. I will try to find it.


----------



## HexMe

Punkpumpkin...that sounds delicious. And I love the cheesecloth on your chandelier! I hate cobwebbing, though it packs a lot of Halloween punch, but I'm thinking maybe some skillfully draped cheeecloth might have a similar effect like you've done with the chandelier.


----------



## HexMe

mamadada said:


> HexMe do you have those pics ion Pinterest? Fabulous job!


No...that never even occurred to me, hahaha! I have a Pinterest but I pin everyone ELSE'S ideas. It never occurred to me to throw my hat in the ring, so to speak. Maybe I will sometime. I actually have 1 pic from my anniversary dinner on there though.

Here's my Pinterest if anyone cares. It needs more Halloweening for sure: https://www.pinterest.com/nicolebridget22/


----------



## punkpumpkin

HexMe said:


> Punkpumpkin...that sounds delicious. And I love the cheesecloth on your chandelier! I hate cobwebbing, though it packs a lot of Halloween punch, but I'm thinking maybe some skillfully draped cheeecloth might have a similar effect like you've done with the chandelier.


Yeah the cheese cloth worked out really well! I got it from oriental trading: http://www.orientaltrading.com/web/browse/processProductsCatalog?sku=25/9403 . Also, I did do some cobwebbing but in general I do hate it. So tedious. I got this super stretchy cobwebbing from oriental though that helped out a lot. It didnt break as easy as others and could be spread across larger distances.- http://www.orientaltrading.com/web/browse/processProductsCatalog?sku=25/110


----------



## punkpumpkin

HexMe said:


> Punkpumpkin...that sounds delicious. And I love the cheesecloth on your chandelier! I hate cobwebbing, though it packs a lot of Halloween punch, but I'm thinking maybe some skillfully draped cheesecloth might have a similar effect like you've done with the chandelier.


ooo Here is my friends super vague recipe for the brie dip. turned out really good though but I think I will scoop the pumpkin out a bit more so it is thinner to bake in. The pumpkin got alittle burnt outside because I had to bake it longer for the cheese to melt. So thinner would be better. 

5 apples
Half cup of sugar
¼ cup of butter
Midsized pumpkin
Wheel of brie 
1 cup Grand Manier 
Cut up the apples. Throw them in a large pan with a little butter, sugar and walnuts. Once they are a bit soft pour Grand Manier.
Pour some sugar on it too. Watch the apples and make sure they are not sticking to the pan or they will burn. If they do start to stick, add more gran manier 
Then spoon it into the pumpkin and place the wheel of brie on top. Bake at 350 or 400 for 40 minutes
I don't really use a recipe, just a bunch of random guess-work. But the principle is.. you take some apples and cut them up... and cook them in a large pan with butter and sugar and walnuts... until they are soft-ish... then you pour Grand Manier or s...See More
Bake at 350 for like 40 minutes right
Yeah or 400... or depends on size, weight, etc.


----------



## Nancypantzie

I love seeing all these creative displays. I had a dinner party and and party buffet.


----------



## rroyster

I found most of ideas/recipes for food on Pinterest (Apples cut into little mouths with almond sliver teeth, little smokies wrapped in crescent roll dough for mummies, cheese covered in ham in the shape of a head, breadsticks with sliced almonds for witch's fingers. It was a lot of fun making the food, took a good amount of time.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein

Unfortunately I don't have any photo's from past Halloween parties. I will have lots of nice photo's this year as we are getting married on Halloween then going back to our place for a small dinner with close family & friends. Also I have a new camera (aspiring alternative photographer) I got a D7100, and so far my pictures aren't pro, but are definitely better than the average lake monster's (haha I'm not funny enough to get away with that lol) Will definitely be posting pics!


----------



## mamadada

Wow!!!! Can I come???? This would probably be my favorite thread! I have a Halloween Dinner tables pinterest board. Not sure how to get to you


----------



## katshead42

Everyone has some awesome set ups. I always forget to take photos during the party. Hopefully this year I'll remember.


----------



## tabbymichelle

These are a couple from our party last year. This was before it started so a lot of it hadn't been put out(finished) yet. Our family is notorious for "going overboard" when it comes to food at parties lol


----------



## mamadada

Does anyone have any outdoor setups?


----------



## BekkiM

Here are a few of mine from 2012:








Purple gel vase fillers underlit with purple glow stick bracelets.








Lots of black glitter skeleton parts from Target.


And from 2013:








We cover the kitchen island in black plastic tablecloth (to make cleanup easier) and write recipes for Halloween cocktails in silver Sharpie.








(Had to include a shot of the cocktail with the lychee "eyeball" garnish)








I spray-painted branches black, then strung them with crystal garland, spiders, and fake birds.








The bread service. I fill plastic coffins with butter.


And from 2014:








Just lots and lots of black and silver and glitter.








Another view of the table.








Slightly out-of-focus view of the initial place setting. 


Still trying to figure out what I'm going to do this year. Thinking of doll heads - super-creepy.


----------



## corby

BekkiM - OMG Those pics are awesome.


----------



## mamadada

Bekki those are very nice. Doll heads are creepy!


----------



## punkpumpkin

BekkiM said:


> Here are a few of mine from 2012:


How awesome! I would love a table like that! some day....


----------



## Muffy

Those pictures are worthy of a magazine layout...really beautiful!


----------



## deadhouseplant

BekkiM:

Did you make those dishes with the skulls on them, or buy them somewhere? They are cool!


----------



## tinafromidaho

I love all the ideas. Excellent thread.


----------



## rachelesmith




----------



## doutcha

Wow really cool tables n great ideas !!


----------



## doutcha

Here are some of my tables !


----------



## Greenwick

Doutcha, what did you make that brain out of? Looks great!


----------



## doutcha

thank you Greenwick one is a shrimp mousse and the really gross one is a pannacottaits a vanilla jelly pudding with jam


----------



## bettyboop

Each year I prepare cards (business cards) with the food item displayed.


----------



## dkberg

Here are a few of our spreads over the years.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

Admittedly, this was AFTER the party, so it's much more food bare than it was when it started, but here was our table from 2014. Unfortunately no HW dinner for us in 2015 due to travel. But this year...muahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa!


----------



## BekkiM

Sorry for the late reply...

The plates are just glass plates with skull images Mod Podged to the underside. I hand wash them and make sure they are thoroughly dry before stacking and storing every year. So far, they've held up really well.


----------



## BekkiM

*The 2015 Table*

Took me a little while, but here are some pictures of the completed doll's heads (with brain pate) and the 2015 table.

(Apologies for the non-rotated pictures - my computer is my enemy today)

I ended up casting 16 doll's heads out of plaster (based on a head I bought at ARC) and inset a space for small dishes that I bought at CostPlus. The only issue was that they didn't sit level on the plates.










And with brain pate (I made Hester Blumenthal's "meat fruit" pate and froze it in brain ice molds, then unmolded it and coated it with a cranberry-port jelly. It looked disgusting, but tasted divine.) In this case, the un-level heads worked to my advantage, because the jelly dripped down the sides of the heads, adding to the "gore factor".










We had so many people (16, I think) that I had to move the table into the living room to fit us all.


















My husband had a great time (as always) coming up with appropriate cocktails.










Now I have to figure out what I'm going to do for 2016... I'm toying with pirate-themed (I have a great idea for "Polly-on-a-cracker" as an entree).


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

BekkiM - that looks fantastic! The doll's heads are just perfect, and I love the drink name "Black & Bitter Heart"! Awesome! I bet your guests had a great time!

We do an open house Halloween party & since I have young kiddos, I have been hosting Halloween kid playdates the past couple of years too. 
Not quite the same as an adult party, but I do have fun setting up the food, so here are some pictures:

















The cookies are meant to look like Witches hats.


----------



## lilibat




----------



## Paul Melniczek

Nice. Everything just comes together so well with your setup.


----------



## bettyboop

A few from a couple of parties:


----------



## a_granger

Oh wow I really like your pumpkin coach in that last photo bettyboop! So cute!!!


----------



## HalloweenJokes

Wow some of these are just amazing. Just great!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Here is one of my many Halloween nights, this is part of the spread for my Halloween helpers....


----------



## Paint It Black

Here is my "glam" look for the dining room.


----------



## Pumpkin5

^Love the bat plates!


----------



## Saki.Girl

lilibat said:


> View attachment 277487
> View attachment 277488


I am in love with this it looks amazing


----------



## im the goddess

How would I know you would like this? Classic Saki colors 


Saki.Girl said:


> I am in love with this it looks amazing


----------



## im the goddess

These tablescapes are beautiful. They look professional. Thank you for sharing.


BekkiM said:


> Here are a few of mine from 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple gel vase fillers underlit with purple glow stick bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of black glitter skeleton parts from Target.
> 
> 
> And from 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cover the kitchen island in black plastic tablecloth (to make cleanup easier) and write recipes for Halloween cocktails in silver Sharpie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Had to include a shot of the cocktail with the lychee "eyeball" garnish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spray-painted branches black, then strung them with crystal garland, spiders, and fake birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bread service. I fill plastic coffins with butter.
> 
> 
> And from 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just lots and lots of black and silver and glitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly out-of-focus view of the initial place setting.
> 
> 
> Still trying to figure out what I'm going to do this year. Thinking of doll heads - super-creepy.


----------



## punkpumpkin

Here are some photos from my Halloween Party last year! Our theme was Once Upon a Terror... Dark Fairy tales. So on my table I had king Midas in the middle, Skeleton Tumbelina and her friends in a cage above the table and some other neat skeleton items I got from Pottery Barn. Also, I made the skull platters by securing a candle holder with the two sided adhesive things for wall hooks to a platter from Michael's and it worked out really well for light items like cookies or cakes. Especially since so many elevated platters are expensive and not very well made anyway. The green witch fingers were a hit and not too much of a pain to make. Also, every really likes the pretzel and marshmallow bones dipped in white chocolate! Also, I made some crystal balls by printing images on protector paper and inserting them into Christmas ornament bulbs and placing them on a candlestick. This was kind of hard to do and hard to see in the photo but had a cool touch to it! You can kind of see them better in the last photo.


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> How would I know you would like this? Classic Saki colors


haha and yet I do not have any of that color in my house that needs to change lol


----------



## im the goddess

I think I need to have a Halloween party! Now to talk hubby into it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> I think I need to have a Halloween party! Now to talk hubby into it.


yes you do and a lot of these photos have motivated me to make sure my table looks over the top amazing


----------



## bettyboop

Great table!! You work hard setting a beautiful table and It shows.


----------



## tinafromidaho

I really liked that purple tablecloth with the bats on it.


----------



## pikkupiri

I'm in love with this thread! I went through my pictures and realized that I didn't take any pictures of the table when it was done  But I do have these taken in daylight. Will be taking more pictures this year! The "vases" on the table are actually coca cola glasses you get from McDonalds from time to time, I just covered it with some decorational paper and cut the shapes of tombstones, trees etc by hand. Gathered the bouques from nearby, I have no idea what those wilted black "flowers" are, but they were closed when I picked them but opened up just before Halloween! Creepy! 

I also attached the picture of my main dish, the intestines. I also had sausage roll mummies, purple chips with self-made quacamole that I dyed black-purple, cauldron filled with candy and some drinks of course.


----------



## Eviejenn

I LOVE the cocktail recipe idea! I have been wanting to offer specialty drinks, but didn't feel like spending my whole party playing bartender. What a great option!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

This thread needs more activity. The possibilities are endless and some of these setups are incredible.


----------



## margaret

I love seeing everyones tables ! So much creativity!


----------



## KimandRob

a few pics from our Day of the Dead fiesta!


----------



## KimandRob

This whole thread is so inspiring and I loooove everyone's setups!!! I better get crackin'...our party is October 8 this year-we like to do it early in the season so we can enjoy all our decor all October and way before that too, of course! We start full decor in August ha!


----------



## mita23

Paul Melniczek said:


> This thread needs more activity. The possibilities are endless and some of these setups are incredible.


I agree Paul! So many good ideas - I'll be sure to take more pictures and post them, I just realized the last album I posted in my profile which showcased my diiner and dessert table was from 2011! :/


----------



## mita23

Here are some old pics of mine. 

I think my theme that year was "The Horrors of Moving Back In with your Parents due to Student Loan Debt!!!! EEEEK!" (hence the awesome 1980s green wall in the dining room


----------



## Mofy

We do Buffet every year, so the food is in a central location (also lets us fill the kitchen with people so we can invite more) 





































The pumpkin painting was a gift from a guest, as a thank you for the invite it had been in the house for about 10 min so it was not hung yet. .


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's our pirate party table (both preparty and then with the blue lighting during our party), I usually forget to take pics before it's destroyed


----------



## corby

I was looking thru this old thread looking for some inspiration for this year and thought I would give it a bump.


----------



## Kwll2112

We have a 6' island on our kitchen, and for HW, I built an extension that doubles it in length. For our main party, it's a "please being a spooky dish to share" sort of event, and we get tons of food. The two pictures below are pre-food and post-food.

I noticed that I have been negligent on taking photos of the island during the party, and this is the only decent picture I have. Unfortunately, it was taken just after guests started to arrive, so it doesn't really show how packed it can get.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Kwll2112 said:


> We have a 6' island on our kitchen, and for HW, I built an extension that doubles it in length. For our main party, it's a "please being a spooky dish to share" sort of event, and we get tons of food. The two pictures below are pre-food and post-food.
> 
> I noticed that I have been negligent on taking photos of the island during the party, and this is the only decent picture I have. Unfortunately, it was taken just after guests started to arrive, so it doesn't really show how packed it can get.
> 
> View attachment 551027
> 
> 
> View attachment 551029


Looks awesome and food looks yummy too


----------



## PMTT

Pirate theme







Insane Asylum


----------



## Miss4x4

*They just took over!!!*








This bunch show up every year and completely over run the dining room!


----------



## OlivePicklefeather

This thread has been great to look through. Everyone has excellent displays!
Here are some pics of last year's food areas - 





























Desserts -








Drinks -


----------



## lucidhalloween

Year before last.. starting to decorate a bit more.
Loving this thread, it's great to get inspiration and see what others have done. Definitely some ideas I will be borrowing!


----------



## OlivePicklefeather

lucidhalloween said:


> View attachment 556453
> 
> Year before last.. starting to decorate a bit more.
> Loving this thread, it's great to get inspiration and see what others have done. Definitely some ideas I will be borrowing!


Whoa! That pie face is giving me some serious creeps!


----------



## mamadada

Not much but it looked nice for the party!


----------



## Sky

Our place was decorated to the T, just can't really see it!


----------

